# Trivia 11/19



## luckytrim (Nov 19, 2019)

trivia 11/19
DID YOU KNOW...
New Zealand has no land snakes


1. In Shakespeare, who was the mother of Hamlet?
  a. - Freda
  b. - Ena
  c. - Goneril
  d. - Gertrude
2. Strange Words are These ; QUOIN...
  a. -  hormone secreted by the pineal gland
  b. -  the keystone of an arch
  c. -  a can for storing tea
  d. -  an unfavorable omen
3. In 1975 they told us that they rock and roll all night, and  party every 
day, who are they?
4. The capital of Liberia was named after which U.S.  President?
5. Which Christian saint, whose feast day is celebrated on 6th  December, is 
the patron saint of a number of disparate groups including  children, 
sailors, repentant thieves, pharmacists, pawnbrokers and  archers?
  a. - Saint John
  b. - Saint Wenceslas
  c. - Saint Nicholas
  d. - Saint Anthony
6. What's the largest island on Canada's West  Coast?
7. What is Shabbat?
8. What is the logo on Monopoly's 'Chance' card ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Salamanders are amphibians, while lizards are  reptiles.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. - b
3. KISS
4.  James Monroe
5. - c
6. Vancouver Island
7. the Jewish Sabbath (Accepted ; Saturday)
8. a Question Mark

TRUTH !!
The main differences between reptiles and amphibians are that  reptiles are
covered in dry scales or scutes, while amphibians have moist  skins.


----------

